# 90 corrado g60 turbo



## ShooterMcGavin (Jan 21, 2008)

so just replaced the oil pressure switch on the head. now wile cruising with like quarter throttle the oil light and buzzer will go on. if i give it a quick rev light and buzzer go off. and once i start cruising again after a couple seconds it will come back on. if im cruising the buzzer came on id pull over give it a rev and let it sit and idle for a couple of mins and the light stays off, but as soon as i go to drive and start to cruise again lightly on the throttle the light and buzzer will come back on. any help ???


----------



## ShooterMcGavin (Jan 21, 2008)

morning bump. anyone?


----------



## ShooterMcGavin (Jan 21, 2008)

to the top


----------

